# API general cure for the water and metroplex for the food?



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like one of my fish is hiding in the cave, has white stringy poop, and another fish has a sunken belly and spits out food. Water parameters are all fine and been feeding nls pellets and spirulina. Can I treat the whole tank with API general cure for 5 days and no feeding, and then afterwards, mix up metroplex, focus, and garlic gaurd with their nls food for another 5 days?


----------



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, and was also going to treat the whole tank with aquarium salt.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are they eating? I would just treat with metronidazole. No need for salt, other ingredients in general cure and metroplex, focus, garlic guard, etc.

Then I would figure out what caused the illness, because it will come back unless other changes are made.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Garlic guard is just concentrated garlic extract, nothing wrong with that. I would refrain from using general cure and metronidazole since general cure also contains metronidazole plus praziquantel. If metronidazole isn't readily available you may add one packet of general cure to 4 tablespoons of food and a little bit of garlic guard if you have it already or the metroplex and focus is a good combo.


----------



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

hmm I think I may have used the wrong salt. I used aquarium salt instead of epsom salt. What to do now?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Aquarium salt is good for treating some external parasites but all you really need to do is a 50-75% water change and you can dose a tablespoon per 5 gallons of plain epsom salt.


----------

